# CR123 tube for LxP, LxT



## Pokerstud (Sep 23, 2006)

Fenix, David Chow, won't have these back instock for at least a month. Can anyone here make these? I need 5 of them.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 23, 2006)

Pokerstud said:


> Fenix, David Chow, won't have these back instock for at least a month. Can anyone here make these? I need 5 of them.



They are being made in japan as we speak  

Hang on


----------



## Kryosphinx (Sep 23, 2006)

Will the new ones be able to fit R123s?


----------



## Pokerstud (Sep 23, 2006)

4sevens said:


> They are being made in japan as we speak
> 
> Hang on




OK , put me down for 5 when they come in!!!


----------



## Pokerstud (Sep 29, 2006)

Any update yet on the progress of these CR123 bodies? Thx.


----------



## nekomane (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Pokerstud,
I've posted an update (though not much) in the original thread post# 290.
Thank you.


----------



## Pokerstud (Sep 29, 2006)

nekomane said:


> Hi Pokerstud,
> I've posted an update (though not much) in the original thread post# 290.
> Thank you.




Thankyou, any news is better than no news. Can these be used with the L1T and L1P as well?


----------



## BTbigfoot (Oct 17, 2006)

Any updates on availability?


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 17, 2006)

BTbigfoot said:


> Any updates on availability?


 
Check out Fenix Store, it's available for pre-order now.

http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_27&products_id=48


----------



## Mike V (Oct 28, 2006)

Are these available?

It says they are in stock, but when I put them in the shopping cart it says no stock.

Are they all sold already?


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 28, 2006)

Mike V said:


> Are these available?
> 
> It says they are in stock, but when I put them in the shopping cart it says no stock.
> 
> Are they all sold already?



Sorry about that. I updated the store inventory. It shouldn't do that anymore


----------



## Mike V (Oct 29, 2006)

Cool,

I just ordered a tube and a L1T from you!


Regards,


-Mike V


----------



## LowTEC (Nov 8, 2006)

I hope david can make the tube ID slightly bigger so we can put protected RCR123A in there


----------



## InTheDark (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't think he's got much of a choice on the ID. The outside diameter is limited by the head of the light. The inside diameter can't get any larger without making the walls too thin to hold up. It's about at that limit right now, any larger ID and the tube would be nothing but aluminum foil


----------

